# Central Savanah FT



## Brevard Arndt (Jul 2, 2003)

Any thing?


----------



## bill barstow (Nov 14, 2003)

derby complete but not full results: Ruffalo 2nd with George, littermate to Mohes

Open call backs to Land Blind (26/60) very tight triple with two retired run through flyer area and small pond...many hunts

1,2,5,11,15,16,19,23,27,28,30-37,41,43,49,50,54,55,58,59

Land blind should be done....keyhole cross wind...might drop 5+ dogs

8am start for AMT and Open water blind


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way To Go George And Mr. Carl!!!!!
Woohoo!!!!!


----------



## tjw_128 (Jul 26, 2003)

Derby:
1st - M. Ough with Viper
2nd - C. Ruffalo with George
3rd - M. Ough with Tide
4th - M. Ough with Rowdy
RJ - M. Ough with Katy
JAM - K. Farmer with Tex

Open completed the land blind. 19 called to the water blind tomorrow AM:
5, 11, 15, 16, 19, 27, 28, 31, 32, 33, 34, 36, 37, 41, 43, 50, 54, 58, 59

Tara


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

any cll backs for the open after the land blind?


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Boomer said:


> any cll backs for the open after the land blind?


If you look at the post above yours, I believe they are the Open call backs after the land blind.


----------



## tjw_128 (Jul 26, 2003)

I _think_ I got all this right...

Open:
1st - D. Ward with Gabe
2nd - A. Arthur with Lucky
3rd - W. Curtis with Buster
4th - P. Plourde with Miss T
RJ - D. Barrow with Chester
JAMS - 58, 34, 37, 41, 59

Amateur callbacks to water blind:
1, 2, 6, 7, 9, 10, 12, 16, 18, 20, 21, 22, 27, 28, 31, 35

Qualifying callbacks to the water marks:
1, 3, 4, 6, 11, 13, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21

Tara


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

WTG Dave and Gabe for his FC!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

tjw_128 said:


> I _think_ I got all this right...
> 
> Open:
> 1st - D. Ward with Gabe
> ...


Congrats to Wayne Curtis, Pete Plourde and David Barrow!!!!!! Wonderful news!!


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Qual Results -

1st - Allan Haggerty w/ Molly #11
2nd - Hugh Arthur w/ Blue #3
3rd - Allan Haggerty w/ Flirt #1
4th - Hugh Arthur w/ Willy #13
RJ - Allan Haggerty w/ Ebony #6
Jams - Allan Haggerty w/ Jessie #20
Jams - Davis Newbauer w/ dog #18


----------



## ASH (Jun 9, 2005)

Whoo-Hoo!!!! Way to go Susan, Alan & Molly on your Qual win


----------



## tjw_128 (Jul 26, 2003)

Amateur:
1st - B. Goldstein with Streak
2nd - S. Ferguson with Lady
3rd - S. Ferguson with Bingo
4th - C. Joyner with Sister
RJ - P. Plourde with Miss T
JAMs - F. Faulkner with Lilly & A. Clark with Charlotte


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

Right on!! Pete and Miss T.


----------



## David Baty (Nov 1, 2003)

Results posted on EE. Thanks to all who worked, participated and judged.


----------



## David Barrow (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks for all the hard work Dave, Sweet Pea (son and Grandson), Hugh, Mike, and many others, it was a well organized and run Event.

David Barrow


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

Way to go Dave and Gabe!


----------

